# Mac Os X Running Logon Scripts On Windows Domain?



## dcowie (Oct 22, 2005)

I work at a public school, we run a windows 2003 domain with pc's as workstations.  Students login to the domain and have a private folder mapped over for saving files.  We recently added a lab of 24 imacs running os X and would like the students to login to the macs and still have the same folder mapped over.

I plan to use the active directory utility to add the machines to the domain, but have run into a brick wall when trying to find out how to do the folder mapping part.  Can this be done, and if so how?  Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2005)

This more than doable. The web site MacWindows.com should now always be in you bookmarks. It is a great resource for using Macs on Windows networks.  

The second thing is most network Administrators have ZERO knowledge on any other type of computer than their current flavor of Windows! So some books on Macs should be reading essentials for these stubborn techs, like those from O'Reilly Press. 

Third, this topic has been discussed before. Here is just one of the threads.


----------

